# Just a ride in the mountains



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not much mud, just a little trail ride'n in the mountains with George. Some of you might need to turn the HD off. Enjoy

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/12330244"]*Trail Ride NM in June*[/ame]


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice vid :rockn: nice music :rockn: Really nice place to ride :rockn::rockn:


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Great video! What kind of camera setup are you using on your helmet? Pretty cool!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice vid what was the elavation at the fire watch tower


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> nice vid what was the elavation at the fire watch tower


GPS said 11,009 feet.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MikesAC700EFI said:


> Great video! What kind of camera setup are you using on your helmet? Pretty cool!


I have the old vHoldr Contour 720 HD. The guy I was riding with has the new 1080p vHoldr.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I have the old vHoldr Contour 720 HD. The guy I was riding with has the new 1080i vHoldr.


Is that camera water proof? I need to get something for my trips. Stopping to take photo's sucks after a while. What the price? Nice Vid!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> Is that camera water proof? I need to get something for my trips. Stopping to take photo's sucks after a while. What the price? Nice Vid!


Well they don't make the 720 anymore but the 1080p is about the same price as it was. about 330. They are water resistant but they make a waterproof case. Here's a pic of mine... in the waterproof case on the "stick" as I call it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Yep, thats what i need. I was amazed that your vid wasn't jumpy or anything. Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh and how much video can you take with it? Does it use an SD card?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> Oh and how much video can you take with it? Does it use an SD card?


With mine and the 16gb card I can hold 9 hours of HD video but it takes three rechargable batteries to go that far...which I have. The 1080p with the 16gb card will hold less then half of that. 

That video was 4 minutes of little clippings from over 6 hours of videos.

I got mine and all the extra stuff from Adventure Designs.com


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! :rockn:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the 1080p cam and i really like it, but there is some kinks about the programing that need to be ironed out if your using a mac, such as reformating the card, it doesn't seem to work to well when you reformat the card on a mac so i just put it in my digital still cam and reformat it ,but over all the cams really stand up to abuse.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice vid, I'll be riding the New Mexico/Colorado area next month.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice video. looks like fun. still need a little mud though :haha:. nice video though:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruteforce504 said:


> nice video. looks like fun. still need a little mud though :haha:. nice video though:rockn:


I know...not much out here though..no rain...no water..no mud. Lots of other mud videos around though.

Anybody into a little hill-climb'n? Here's one from a few months ago. Still no mud though. For a kick, turn these on full screen.

Hill Climbs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

see I'd love to come ride out there sometime. I'll have to win a lump sum of $$ before I can afford it though! lol


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks like an awsome place to ride. I really like the camera placement on the back rack like that too. That is probably how I will mount my cam if and when I ever buy one.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

man that looks so fun. but man one little mistake and its see you later


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruteforce504 said:


> man that looks so fun. but man one little mistake and its see you later


Yeah its the razorbacks that get my palms sweat'n....and the tops of some of the hills that are steep,deep sugar sand.

Some of the first vids I did had some good razorback shots...well...here's the key to the video cabinet. good time killers. Enjoy


http://www.vimeo.com/user2451305/videos


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

sweet vids....:rockn:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

nice vids


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice sand vid, I know what you mean about hairy riding out there. Can't tell ya'll how many times I thought I was going to fall off a cliff and die before.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Eight said:


> Nice sand vid, I know what you mean about hairy riding out there. Can't tell ya'll how many times I thought I was going to fall off a cliff and die before.


Yeah or even a little hill like this. Doesn't look it but its about 48-49 degrees, about a thousand feet long with deep sand. By about half way up, its starting to trench-in so by the top, its in about half way to the axles. The Brute just holds the RPMs though so it doesn't seem like it. If you don't make it and stop..your f'ed and probably endo to the bottom. Only climbed this one twice. The first time she went to the axles and toasted a Carlisle belt.


Hill Climb


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like fun. Just got to be able to jump if the bike starts to go back down.


----------

